# Dating



## BVA50bva50 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I live midway between Marbella and Gibraltar.
Newly divorced.
Can anyone recommend a good dating agency, with genuine people.
Thank you.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

BVA50bva50 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I live midway between Marbella and Gibraltar.
> Newly divorced.
> Can anyone recommend a good dating agency, with genuine people.
> Thank you.


How old are you? That would help narrow down options (ie, whether you need a 'real' dating service, an app, or more of a MeetUp scenario).

Buena suerte!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Bva

I am a 54 yr old Irishman

Whilst I still suffer from extreme flatulence I have recently got my halitosis under control as well as my sweat and rifting excesses 

I have over €70 in savings and a bachelor room above a chippy in Benidorm.

As my parole period has now been extended I have decided to get back into the dating game so am available . Fancy hooking up?

You can get me on 08764565678
Ps Let it ring a while as it's the payphone outside and I need to nip down to answer


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi Bva
> 
> I am a 54 yr old Irishman
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh, needed this


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Newly divorced and you want to jump back into the pool? Chill out, slow down and take your time. Take *at least a year *out before committing to another relationship.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Newly divorced and you want to jump back into the pool? Chill out, slow down and take your time. Take *at least a year *out before committing to another relationship.


Yep, it may be better to join some form of club/ social activity where you will meet people and make friends naturally before deciding whether you want to take it further.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

bob_bob said:


> Newly divorced and you want to jump back into the pool? Chill out, slow down and take your time. Take *at least a year *out before committing to another relationship.


That was my plan! Then I met a Spanish girl...on a plane...in Thailand. Flew to Spain 2.5 weeks later to see her again. And here I am, living in BCN. 

I agree with 'take your time' but I also think one should always leave room for spontaneity*. Never know where you'll find the next love.

*Which is why a MeetUp, social club, etc, may be your best bet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jax2bcn said:


> That was my plan! Then I met a Spanish girl...on a plane...in Thailand. Flew to Spain 2.5 weeks later to see her again. And here I am, living in BCN.
> 
> I agree with 'take your time' but I also think one should always leave room for spontaneity*. Never know where you'll find the next love.
> 
> *Which is why a MeetUp, social club, etc, may be your best bet.


 True and its usually found when you least want or expect it!

Jo xxx


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

jojo said:


> ...its usually found when you least want or expect it!


Exactamente!!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

jax2bcn said:


> That was my plan! Then I met a Spanish girl...on a plane...in Thailand. Flew to Spain 2.5 weeks later to see her again. And here I am, living in BCN.
> 
> I agree with 'take your time' but I also think one should always leave room for spontaneity*. Never know where you'll find the next love.
> 
> *Which is why a MeetUp, social club, etc, may be your best bet.


Exactly!!!
Some on here have no romance in them.

Time doesn't come into it-you just know when it's the one.

Take my situ. 
When I met my girl it just felt right, I fell for her and there was one specific thing that confirmed to me that she loved me-she never ever charged me as much as she charged any of my mates

Ah, luuuuuurv, its special


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Exactly!!!
> Some on here have no romance in them.
> 
> Time doesn't come into it-you just know when it's the one.
> ...


Ha! She never charged me anything...


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Exactly!!!
> Some on here have no romance in them.






Rabbitcat said:


> Time doesn't come into it-you just know when it's the one.
> 
> Take my situ.
> When I met my girl it just felt right, I fell for her and there was one specific thing that confirmed to me that she loved me-she never ever charged me as much as she charged any of my mates
> ...


Agree - happy to see a few others on here who'd agree


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Join a walking group. Worked for me!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Try penfriends to start with. I went to Colombia to meet up with a penfriend (No-go - she used to take two hours or more to put on her make-up in the morning) but I met a girl 18 years younger than me on 9th December, went out for the first time on 12th December, got engaged on the 31st December at 11.30 pm (in time for New Year) and married on 26th January - we celebrate our 27th anniversary in 16 days time.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Try penfriends to start with. I went to Colombia to meet up with a penfriend (No-go - she used to take two hours or more to put on her make-up in the morning) but I met a girl 18 years younger than me on 9th December, went out for the first time on 12th December, got engaged on the 31st December at 11.30 pm (in time for New Year) and married on 26th January - we celebrate our 27th anniversary in 16 days time.


I might add that this was no girl desperate to leave Colombia for whatever reason. She had a very good job (newsreader and international news commentator for one of the Colombian television stations [she was on the telly]) and in great demand as a translator/interpreter (she even did that job for the visit of the Pope.) She claims that she was not in control of herself at the time.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi Bva
> 
> I am a 54 yr old Irishman
> 
> ...



Gee I remember you when you used to live in that big green tent and used to fix mammys pots, glad to see life is looking up for yee


----------



## john-in-seattle (Jun 17, 2016)

Might want to check out Plenty of Fish (POF.com) - free dating site that's run out of Vancouver, BC and now owned by Match.

Strangely enough, there are many women (in my age group at least) in Spain (and France) - and it's free, so why not give it a shot?? 

And, no, I don't work for them


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Exactly!!!
> Some on here have no romance in them.
> 
> Time doesn't come into it-you just know when it's the one.
> ...


First time we meet Ill give you Roses and a bottle of Buckfast


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you read my original self description you will see you would be better bringing mouthwash and air freshener


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Also wearing dark glasses and using a white walking stick.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> If you read my original self description you will see you would be better bringing mouthwash and air freshener



No worries I have no intention of taking the gas mask off


----------



## Darren579 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard through friends that www.costafriends.com is pretty good. One of them met someone through the Hiking in Spain Forum on the website.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice bit of free advertising


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Good to see the old jokes from last January.


----------

